# Home-made Obstacle Courses



## seahorse (Nov 18, 2007)

Do you have your own "home-made" obstacle course? If so I would love to see pictures.


----------



## Doobie (Nov 18, 2007)

Me too !!!

I am hoping to work on building one this winter and would love to see what I need to make it great !


----------



## Rebecca (Nov 18, 2007)

I know Miss Molly has some nice obstacle stuff. Oh Molly, where are you?


----------



## TTF (Nov 18, 2007)

Oh Boy! Each year we go down to Worlds we draw or ask to take pictures of the obstacles used. We head home and make them and I'll try to get pictures sometimes tomorrow. They're really pretty neat and mostly easy to build! We've also gotten some ideas from the Stuckis (sorry if I misspelled that). Marci Stucki is the current AMHyA president. Naturally, you can use small PVCs for almost anything or even big horse cavalettis. Gotta love them PVCs though!


----------



## MyLilShowGirl (Nov 18, 2007)

I have my own obstacle course.... but I have no pictures! I may try and get some this week....


----------



## RedWagon (Nov 19, 2007)

Please post pics! My sons, ages 9 & 10, will be working with a few of our horses in halter obstacle. This will be their (kids & horses) first time & I want to make them a course. I would love to see what others have at home!


----------



## MiniHunterHorseFan (Nov 19, 2007)

We have a ton of obstacles that my dad made, teeter totter, cavalettis, jumps including a brick wall and stone coop jump. I'll try to post a few pics soon.


----------



## TTF (Nov 19, 2007)

I apoligize in advance that these pictures are so huge..Been so busy lately I've had not time to resize them.





















This is our homemade teeter totter, with a custom made metal object built to go underneath. We call this "the Monster" as that object was made a little too tall and now holds the teeter-totter steeply. But we figure, if our horses can do this, we're set! We also sprinkled sand all over it while the paint was wet so horses don't slip on their way over.






This was made out of those beads for doorways found at plenty of random stores, and an old jump used in dog agility courses. It has no name, just a dingly dangly thing!






Finally, this is just an old plastic barrell spray painted with holes cut in. It is supposed to be like those [hard to describe] things used at worlds where the horse must trot over the poles in a circular direction..

Hope these help!



I have a couple more I have yet to photograph but will A.S.A.P.!


----------



## MInx (Nov 19, 2007)

Wow we don't even show but MUST do that! I think it would help a lot to relieve the boredom department ..thanks!


----------



## seahorse (Nov 19, 2007)

Great obstacle course! Anyone else?


----------



## MiniHunterHorseFan (Nov 19, 2007)

The first is our stone coop jump with our coffe can, cement and pvc pipe jumps. I painted the green stripes with special plastic paint. We made the plant arrangement with plastic pots glued to a wood board. We stuck the plants in the plant styrofoam you can buy at the store.

The next is our brick jump. We painted it red and with white paint traced a real brick.

The teeter totter is painted white with the none slipping strips you put on stairs on it so the horses have traction.

The streamers is a pvc pipe frame stuck into cement in pots. We clothpined the flag streamers on. You can take the top pipe with the elbow joints off the main poles for storage.

Our pinto is very fat here by the way. Now he is nice and trim.


----------



## RedWagon (Nov 19, 2007)

Thanks for the pics! Guess I know what I'll be building after the holidays!


----------



## Diana (Nov 21, 2007)

Does anyone have any directions for building the teeter totter that they can post. Would love to build one of those this winter.


----------

